# DR Roto Hog Tillers



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

3 point PTO driven tillers are cheaper if you have a tractor.


----------



## Nate Ellis (Jun 28, 2008)

I only have a lawn tractor so Id like to use what I have already. Theres a used DR within a hundred miles of me so I can get it for substantially less than the new or factory refurbed ones...


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

I dont have any experience with their tillers.... But i have one of their PTO driven limb chippers. I can say that DR makes a good quality product. 

I agree with Ross though, i buy everything PTO driven. I got a cheap-o import tractor, but when it craps out on me years(hopefully) down the road i'll replace my tractor and instantly all my tractor implements will have a new engine on them !! post hole digger, chipper, mower, bush hog, tiller..... 1 motor !

btw... my tiller is a Land Pride brand i bought used and it works perfectly.


----------

